# catch it, kill it, eat it



## Griff (Aug 15, 2007)

I spent last weekend with my son who lives in Oregon. On Sunday we went tuna fishing about 20 miles off the Oregon coast. The fish are juvenile albacore tuna running between 20 to 30 pounds. Here are some pics. I posted this in Grilling but it also includes raw and canned tuna.

Here's a fish trying to escape from the net.




Here's a couple of shots of a tuna being welcomed aboard.







End of the day. I'm the old fart. My son is in the blue shirt next to me in this pic.




Shushi on the same day we caught it. It doesn't get any fresher.




Grilled.




Canned.










It was a great day with my son.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day Griff.  That would be a once in a life time trip for me.

I have never seen canned tuna that wasn't made by StarKist.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like everybody had fun Griff! Even fresh like that, I don't think I can eat it raw.  :?


----------



## john a (Aug 16, 2007)

You caught Charlie


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 16, 2007)

Badass man!!! Those babies fight good too... tuna grilled is the @#$%... thanks for sharing!!!!!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## john pen (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time ! Need another son ? Im available on weekends..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 16, 2007)

I could all the raw tuna on that plate and more.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks awesome Griff.

It's Bass for dinner tonight for me


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 16, 2007)

How cold is the water Griff. Looks like a great time


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 16, 2007)

That's one hell of a haul!  
Looks like a great time bud


----------



## TheCook (Aug 16, 2007)

I bet that was a lot of fun!


----------



## bknox (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, canned tuna that is in chunks! Nice


----------



## Unity (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet.   

--John  8)


----------



## knine (Aug 17, 2007)

looks like a great time . 

got to love tuna .


----------



## Lil Griff (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice pictures, Dad!

Sorry for being late checking the thread out--I've been swamped.  First I had 4 days of canning, then after that a buddy dropped off 5 gallons of honey from his bees.  Now I'm making mead....

The water was about 63 degrees that day.  If the only canned tuna you've ever had is Starkist...well, that's like saying the only steak you've had is hamburger.  We call Starkist "catfood" in my house!

Lil Griff


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 22, 2007)

63* OMG  
It is 80 something here  
That looked like an awesome trip you guys had.
Tuna and Mead.....hmmmm if I leave right now....and drive straight through...I can be there by Friday :P


----------

